

Re: Apple's iTouch tablet will become its flagship product. - blhack
http://www.gibsonandlily.com/blogs/72

======
jsz0
"They had a sort-of false-start called the MacBook Air, something that I think
everybody would agree is an example of just how much of a failure apple can
produce."

The MBA is a lovely product. Easily the best of its breed (ultra thin full
size) It just happens to be a niche market. It may very well be the same
situation with a tablet. Small, but profitable, market. Keeps people in the
Apple camp who might otherwise jump ship. This is as close as Apple gets to a
loss leader type of product.

------
spooneybarger
new mashable idea: articles like this meet <http://www.don-lindsay-
archive.org/skeptic/arguments.html>.

your goal: pick all the fallacious arguments that can be used to categorize a
particular blog entry.

